# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  وفاة نجل وزير العدل وثلاثة من أصدقائه في حادث تدهور سيارة

## عُبادة

منبر الرأي - أحمد كريشان وغازي مرايات - توفي أربعة مواطنين بينهم فتاة وأصيب آخر بجروح ورضوض في حادث تدهور سيارة ركوب صغيرة نوع (نيسان) صباح اليوم فوق جسر الحاويات في العقبة باتجاه حدود الدري.  وحسب شهود عيان، هرعت كوادر الدفاع المدني إلى مكان الحادث حيث قامت باخلاء الوفيات وتقديم الاسعافات الأولية للمصاب ثم قامت بنقل المتوفين إلى مستشفى الأميرة هيا العسكري، حيث تبين أن بينهم ابن وزير العدل، والوفيات هم: راية حسن شكري (17) سنة، ليث عماد البسطامي(17) سنة، فادي اسامة مسعود(16) سنة، مهدي أيمن يحيى عودة (17) سنة)، أما المصاب فهو طلال اسماعيل الردايدة (17) سنة وحالته العامة حسنة وقد غادر  المستشفى.

----------


## عُبادة

بس السؤال:مين كان سايق السيارة وما فيهم حدا عمره فوق ال18؟؟؟ 

وثاني سؤال:البنت شو بتساوي مع اربع شباب منطقة زي هاي؟؟
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله على هيك ناس وعلى هيك جيل

----------


## ajluni top

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

فعلا 
مين المسؤول يا وزير العدل؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يرحمهم....ويغفر الهم ويصبر اهاليهم
رايحين اجازه مبينه يا عباده

----------


## عُبادة

> الله يرحمهم....ويغفر الهم ويصبر اهاليهم
> رايحين اجازه مبينه يا عباده


ولا واحد معه رخصة والاهم من ذلك البنت شو مطلعها معهم
بعدهم صغار مشتحيل يكونوا متزوجين او خاطبين حتى

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يرحمهم

ان بعض الظن اثم عياده

الميت ما بيتفعه الا الرحمه

----------


## عُبادة

> الله يرحمهم
> 
> ان بعض الظن اثم عياده
> 
> الميت ما بيتفعه الا الرحمه


الله يرحمهم اذا بتجوز عليهم الرحمة


بس ممكن اي سبب مقنع ؟؟او حتى مش مقنع؟؟

----------


## غسان

_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ... على فكرة كلهم ابناء ذوات عدا واحد الي هو الردايدة الوحيد الي ما مات ..._
_اما بالنسبة للبنت نيال اهلها على هيك ميتة ... شلون بدهم يرفعوا راسهم بعد هيك ..._

----------


## saousana

حرام والله خير بحزن 
الله يعين اهليهم 
بس ممكن البنت طلعتها بريئة مش شرط يروح فكرنا لبعيد 
يمكن يعني صداقة عائلات بتصير

----------


## بقولوا الأمن مستتب

لو انة واحد منا طالع على العقبة ومعاة عيلتة وماشي بأمان الله بنطلة الشرطي وبده يخالفة اذا ناسي الحزام أو اذا لمبة محروقة اما لأنة ابن وزير بيطلع من عمان للعقبة وبسيارة مضللة وبدون رخصة وما بينحكى معاهم اشي وبالأخير بقوللك شهيد أي وين شهيد وهمه معاهم بنت عمرها 17 شو بسووا بالصحراوي 4 شباب وبنت ولا في صلة قرابة أو أي علاقة بين الأهالي بعيننا الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_الله يرحمهم اذا بتجوز عليهم الرحمة


بس ممكن اي سبب مقنع ؟؟او حتى مش مقنع؟؟
_


 مشكور مش عارف شو اقول :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غير مسجل

الله يرحمهم اول شي 
بضلهم من ملة الاسلام بس 
بس على فكرة كانوا سكرانين  والله يحسن ختامنا 
بس شوفو شو بيصير لما نبعد عن دينا والمال والسلطة بتعمي عينينا 
وحجة مبروكة

----------


## غير متألم

انا بصراحة مش حزنان ولا اشي  او بحكي خليهم عبرة لكل الوزراء والحكومة احنا الواحد منا اذا انمسك معوش رخصة او داخل عمان او بكون بس ايرجع السيارة بس بشرتحو الواحد . اما هاد لانو ابن وزير على راسو ريشة لو بيطلع على القمر بالسيارة ما بنحكا معاه او هو معوش رخصة . لا مش بس كمان هيك معهم بنت شو بتسوي هاي البنت معهم بالعقبة    (اكيد .......................... بكفي .      على النار

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

وانا الله غفور رحيم 

الله يرحمهم جميعا
ويرحم ويغفر لاموات المسلمين جميعا الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------

